# Is MC2 my best bet for a cheap option for my office?



## tomph (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi all! I'm a Niche Zero owner (upgraded from Super Jolly) BUT I'm looking to buy something cheap to pair with a drip machine I use in a shared office. I was using a Hario hand grinder for ages but it gets a bit tiring if you're making a full pot, plus I dropped and smashed it last week!

I've used an MC2 at a friends house in the past, is this still my best bet as far as cheap burr grinders go? Has anyone used an MC2 for drip coffee?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

MC2's are noisy as hell so may not suit being used in an office environment, well, not for long anyway.

Better bet especially if looking to buy new and using for filter etc is the Wilfa svart for similar or less money

John


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm not sure a MC2 is your best bet considering your target is a drip machine. The MC2 works on a timer, so it would need multiple activations to grind enough for an office machine. Plus, as has been pointed out...it's a noisy bugger.

I've got an MC2 in my office for my espresso and I'm already looking to buy a Niche Zero. I'm happy to swap for your NZ!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I would second the Wilfa Svart. Way better grinder and cheaper too.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

God no.

Get something like a Wilfa or an Ode or cheaper Mignon option. Or just use the SJ with bellows.

EDIT: Sorry thought there was a ~£200 Mignon brew grinder but it turns out it's about £400+. Ode is £300 so probably twice what you want to spend. For cheap and good for the job Wilfa is probably the best bet.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rob1 Eureka Crono, brew burrs and timer only so not on demand by holding a button. About £200.

https://coff-hey.com/products/eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-white?_pos=2&_sid=252291117&_ss=r


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Rob1 Eureka Crono, brew burrs and timer only so not on demand by holding a button. About £200.
> 
> https://coff-hey.com/products/eureka-mignon-crono-coffee-grinder-white?_pos=2&_sid=252291117&_ss=r


 Thanks. It turns out I was right. You linked to the Crono though which is espresso focused, the filtro is the one with brew burrs: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-filtro-grinder-matt-black.html

I must have seen the Brew Pro or whatever.


----------



## tomph (Jun 13, 2016)

wow, cheers for the response guys! I've never really dug deep into non-espresso grinders so I had no idea! The Wilf looks flipping great for my needs so I've ordered one


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Rob1 - Ah that is confusing with the filter hopper on the front and no fork...

I would be keen to see how different the burrs really are in person, as otherwise the only difference appears to be a time or in demand function. 🤔

@tomph - Reckon you won't be disappointed.


----------

